# W il sistema



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

sono appena stata nella sede centrale della mia azienda. ero andata a votare per l'elezione dei rappresentanti sindacali della suddetta.

non posso votare perché sono a contratto a tempo determinato.

però mi sono dovuta iscrivere al sindacato (ne ho scelto uno il più possibile apolitico, quindi niente CGIL, CISL, UIL) OBBLIGATORIAMENTE quando ho firmato l'accordo con la mia azienda in cui io rinuncio ad ogni pretesta nei suoi confronti in cambio dell'assicurazione di poter lavorare a tempo determinato con continuità.

mi rendo conto che detta così non vuol dire un cavolo ma dovrei scendere in dettagli, quindi fidatevi.

insomma, per firmare questo accordo con azienda devi andare con rappresentante sindacale.

quindi, ricapitolando:

- sei a tempo determinato

- per firmare l'accordo devi avere un rappresentante sindacale

- quindi ti devi iscrivere al sindacato, pagando ovviamente il contributo mensile tutti i mesi, detratto dalla busta paga

- ci sono le elezioni dei rappresentanti sindacali

- non puoi votare perché i tempi determinati non votano.


..... io sono senza parole.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono appena stata nella sede centrale della mia azienda. ero andata a votare per l'elezione dei rappresentanti sindacali della suddetta.
> 
> non posso votare perché sono a contratto a tempo determinato.
> 
> ...


Sei senza penna.


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei senza penna.


no ce l'avevo. ero pure penna munita.


----------



## zanna (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono appena stata nella sede centrale della mia azienda. ero andata a votare per l'elezione dei rappresentanti sindacali della suddetta.
> 
> non posso votare perché sono a contratto a tempo determinato.
> 
> ...


Probabilmente il tuo CCN prevede questo?


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Probabilmente il tuo CCN prevede questo?


certo. però prevede anche che siccome sono a TD devo iscrivermi al sindacato per firmare, pagando tutti i mesi.

allora se devo iscrivermi, e quindi pago, voto.

o no?


----------



## zanna (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> certo. però prevede anche che siccome sono a TD devo iscrivermi al sindacato per firmare, pagando tutti i mesi.
> 
> allora se devo iscrivermi, e quindi pago, voto.
> 
> o no?


No


----------



## Ultimo (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no ce l'avevo. ero pure penna munita.


Ok, allora son coglioni patentati loro.


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> No


non sono d'accordo. ovviamente non posso farci nulla, ma se mi devo iscrivere e devo pagare, devo pure votare. fine della discussione.


----------



## perplesso (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> certo. però prevede anche che siccome sono a TD devo iscrivermi al sindacato per firmare, pagando tutti i mesi.
> 
> allora se devo iscrivermi, e quindi pago, voto.
> 
> o no?


chiamansi penetrazione bilaterale.    praticamente devi spompinare chi ti paga,mentre chi ti dovrebbe difendere ti si incula con la rincorsa.

in termini più aulici, si definirebbe consociativismo delle alte sfere,ma così come l'ho spiegata io è più semplice da capire.

se poi ti 6 iscritta ad un sindacato senza peso specifico,peggio stai messa.    immagino che prendere consapevolezza di non avere alcun tipo di tutela sia brutto.   essere anche costretti a pagare per questo dev'essere demotivante al massimo.


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *chiamansi penetrazione bilaterale.    praticamente devi spompinare chi ti paga,mentre chi ti dovrebbe difendere ti si incula con la rincorsa.
> *
> in termini più aulici, si definirebbe consociativismo delle alte sfere,ma così come l'ho spiegata io è più semplice da capire.
> 
> se poi ti 6 iscritta ad un sindacato senza peso specifico,peggio stai messa.    immagino che prendere consapevolezza di non avere alcun tipo di tutela sia brutto.   essere anche costretti a pagare per questo dev'essere demotivante al massimo.


ecco appunto, direi che è perfetto. perché dovrebbe essere proprio il sindacato a dire "perché cazzo i TD che comunque pagheno non possono votare?"

non ha un peso specifico politico ma è quello "proprio" del settore in cui opera la mia azienda (e tu sai )


----------



## zanna (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo. ovviamente non posso farci nulla, ma se mi devo iscrivere e devo pagare, devo pure votare. fine della discussione.





perplesso ha detto:


> *chiamansi penetrazione bilaterale.    praticamente devi spompinare chi ti paga,mentre chi ti dovrebbe difendere ti si incula con la rincorsa.*
> 
> in termini più aulici, si definirebbe consociativismo delle alte sfere,ma così come l'ho spiegata io è più semplice da capire.
> 
> se poi ti 6 iscritta ad un sindacato senza peso specifico,peggio stai messa.    immagino che prendere consapevolezza di non avere alcun tipo di tutela sia brutto.   essere anche costretti a pagare per questo dev'essere demotivante al massimo.


Vedo che un "no" secco non ti è andato bene ... vedi se ti garba una disamina più dettagliata del fenomeno


----------



## perplesso (4 Giugno 2015)

Allora è l'inevitabile contrappasso per il fatto di lavorare per le forze del Male 

ora,assodato che con le regole vigenti non puoi votare,puoi almeno chiedere ai rappresentanti che paghi di provvedere al cambiamento delle medesime?

sennò,che ce stanno a fà?


----------



## zanna (4 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Allora è l'inevitabile contrappasso per il fatto di lavorare per le forze del Male
> 
> ora,assodato che con le regole vigenti non puoi votare,puoi almeno *chiedere ai rappresentanti che paghi di provvedere al cambiamento delle medesime?*
> 
> sennò,che ce stanno a fà?


Seee cor'ca!!!


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Vedo che un "no" secco non ti è andato bene ... vedi se ti garba una disamina più dettagliata del fenomeno


ma lo conosco benissimo il fenomeno.. sai zanna sono a TD in questo posto da 8 anni, prima ho studiato 6 anni alla Sapienza, quindi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: di storture burocratiche, impicci, cazzi e mazzi ne ho visti di tutti i colori..

era solo uno sfogo perché ogni tanto mi ricordo di essere un individuo pensante e senziente e mi rode alquanto di essere entrata pienamente nel sistema del "sissignore signore basta che mi fate lavorare vi prego vi scongiuro" che sta dominando il nostro paese da anni.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Giugno 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Probabilmente il tuo CCN prevede questo?


Nucleo controllo cucine?


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Allora è l'inevitabile contrappasso per il fatto di lavorare per le forze del Male
> 
> ora,assodato che con le regole vigenti non puoi votare,puoi almeno chiedere ai rappresentanti che paghi di provvedere al cambiamento delle medesime?
> 
> sennò,che ce stanno a fà?


no, molto meglio. mi cancello dal sindacato e ciaone proprio, risparmio i soldi dalla busta paga.

tanto, che sono iscritta a fare? ho firmato ormai, due anni fa. quindi..


----------



## perplesso (4 Giugno 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Seee cor'ca!!!





banshee ha detto:


> ma lo conosco benissimo il fenomeno.. sai zanna sono a TD in questo posto da 8 anni, prima ho studiato 6 anni alla Sapienza, quindi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: di storture burocratiche, impicci, cazzi e mazzi ne ho visti di tutti i colori..
> 
> era solo uno sfogo perché ogni tanto mi ricordo di essere un individuo pensante e senziente e mi rode alquanto di essere entrata pienamente nel sistema del "sissignore signore basta che mi fate lavorare vi prego vi scongiuro" che sta dominando il nostro paese da anni.


plastica dimostrazione che la democrazia è un sistema degenere che consente la prevalenza dei mezzuomini e degli idioti.

ove non fosse chiaro,mi riferisco alle norme che impediscono a Banshee di votare per qualcosa che viene costretta a pagare.  e siccome le norme non si autoscrivono....


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> plastica dimostrazione che la democrazia è un sistema degenere che consente la prevalenza dei mezzuomini e degli idioti.
> 
> *ove non fosse chiaro,mi riferisco alle norme che impediscono a Banshee di votare per qualcosa che viene costretta a pagare.  e siccome le norme non si autoscrivono*....


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## zanna (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma lo conosco benissimo il fenomeno.. sai zanna sono a TD in questo posto da 8 anni, prima ho studiato 6 anni alla *Sapienza*, quindi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: di storture burocratiche, impicci, cazzi e mazzi ne ho visti di tutti i colori..
> 
> era solo uno sfogo perché ogni tanto mi ricordo di essere un individuo pensante e senziente e mi rode alquanto di essere entrata pienamente nel sistema del "*sissignore signore basta che mi fate lavorare vi prego vi scongiuro*" che sta dominando il nostro paese da anni.


Io non ho studiato li per cui non so quello che hai visto ... comunque ti posso assicurare che c'è in giro parecchia gente a "spasso" checche ne dica il cazzaro fiorentino (cit. parziale) ... che poi secondo me è pure pisano


----------



## zanna (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, molto meglio. mi cancello dal sindacato e ciaone proprio, risparmio i soldi dalla busta paga.
> 
> tanto, che sono iscritta a fare? ho firmato ormai, due anni fa. quindi..


Secondo me faresti una hahata ... poi valuta te


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Io non ho studiato li per cui non so quello che hai visto ... *comunque ti posso assicurare che c'è in giro parecchia gente a "spasso" checche ne dica il cazzaro fiorentino (cit. parziale)* ... che poi secondo me è pure pisano


lo so benissimo, io vedo amici in situazioni disastrose. per questo sto zitta e ringrazio il cielo tutti i giorni di avere un lavoro, anche se a tempo determinato e con tutte queste condizioni sfavorevoli.. 

la situazione è delirante, altro che "sono aumentate le assunzioni" ma de che.


----------



## zanna (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so benissimo, io vedo amici in situazioni disastrose. per questo sto zitta e ringrazio il cielo tutti i giorni di avere un lavoro, anche se a tempo determinato e con tutte queste condizioni sfavorevoli..
> 
> la situazione è delirante, altro che "*sono aumentate le assunzioni*" ma de che.


Ma quarda che alla fine così sarà ... sono destinate ad aumentare la cosa è ciclica ... solo che sarebbe più onesto dirlo che incensarsi ... sarebbe come dire che, dato che la crisi è iniziata grosso modo nel 2008, la colpa è di prodi che non ha avvisato e che ha perso volutamente le elezioni per farsi cavare le castagne dal fuoco ... forse


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo. ovviamente non posso farci nulla,* ma se mi devo iscrivere e devo pagare, devo pure votare*. fine della discussione.


Welcome to the real World! Hai pienamente ragione, ma i sindacati tutelano i tempi indeterminati e i pensionati. Oddio, tutelano è una parola grossa... tranne sempre più rare eccezioni, sono ormai totalmente collusi con le aziende.


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Welcome to the real World! Hai pienamente ragione, ma i sindacati tutelano i tempi indeterminati e i pensionati. Oddio, tutelano è una parola grossa... tranne sempre più rare eccezioni, sono ormai totalmente collusi con le aziende.


ma lo so. lo so benissimo. come sapevo perfettamente che nulla si può contro lo strapotere dei Baroni a Sapienza, come "è così e non ci puoi fare nulla" che il professore a cui chiedi la tesi la userà per i beati cazzi suoi e tu ti fai un culo come un secchio e lavori un anno per una tesi sperimentale, come tante tantissime cose che sono così e basta.

sono perfettamente consapevole che "il mondo è così" ma ogni tanto, giusto proprio sporadicamente  mi ci rode, assai.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma lo so. lo so benissimo. come sapevo perfettamente che nulla si può contro lo strapotere dei Baroni a Sapienza, come "è così e non ci puoi fare nulla" che il professore a cui chiedi la tesi la userà per i beati cazzi suoi e tu ti fai un culo come un secchio e lavori un anno per una tesi sperimentale, come tante tantissime cose che sono così e basta.
> 
> sono perfettamente consapevole che "il mondo è così" ma ogni tanto, giusto proprio sporadicamente  mi ci rode, assai.


ma lo so che lo sai...   chiunque sia passato per l'uni, un'idea abbastanza precisa di come girino le cose in questo paese se la fa. 
Che roda è inevitabile. Ma fondamentalmente sono dell'idea che sono talmente tante le cose che girano alla cazzo di cane in questo paese, che alla stragrande maggioranza della gente faccia comodo così. Altrimenti sarebbe davvero inspiegabile che non cambi mai nulla.


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma lo so che lo sai...   chiunque sia passato per l'uni, un'idea abbastanza precisa di come girino le cose in questo paese se la fa.
> Che roda è inevitabile. Ma fondamentalmente sono dell'idea che sono talmente tante le cose che girano alla cazzo di cane in questo paese, che alla *stragrande maggioranza della gente faccia comodo così*. Altrimenti sarebbe davvero inspiegabile che non cambi mai nulla.


Forse perché abbiamo ancora tutti un piatto in tavola e uno smartphone con cui smanettare. Non lo so. abbiamo ancora il superfluo..

Forse se e quando arriveremo che non avremo nemmeno più il necessario, cominceremo a fare qualcosa.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Forse perché abbiamo ancora tutti un piatto in tavola e uno smartphone con cui smanettare. Non lo so. abbiamo ancora il superfluo..
> 
> Forse se e quando arriveremo che non avremo nemmeno più il necessario, cominceremo a fare qualcosa.


Non so quale sia il vero motivo... ma il piatto in tavola e lo smartphone ce l'hanno in tutta europa e le cose quasi sempre girano decisamente meglio.


----------



## ivanl (4 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Welcome to the real World! Hai pienamente ragione, ma i sindacati tutelano i tempi indeterminati e i pensionati. Oddio, tutelano è una parola grossa... tranne sempre più rare eccezioni, sono ormai totalmente collusi con le aziende.


felice di appartenere ad una eccezione; all'ultimo rinnovo CCNL abbiamo ridotto la differenza tra i salari dei neoassunti (qualsiasi forma) e i TI dal 18 al 10%. Abbiamo anche un fondo (finanziato da aziende e lavoratori) che fornisce alle aziende incentivi per la trasformazione a TI dei TD


----------



## ivanl (4 Giugno 2015)

comunque, la cosa dell'iscrizione obbligatoria sarebbe da denuncia...


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> felice di appartenere ad una eccezione; all'ultimo rinnovo CCNL abbiamo ridotto la differenza tra i salari dei neoassunti (qualsiasi forma) e i TI dal 18 al 10%. Abbiamo anche un fondo (finanziato da aziende e lavoratori) che fornisce alle aziende incentivi per la trasformazione a TI dei TD


:up: meno male! un bagliore di luce!


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non so quale sia il vero motivo... ma il piatto in tavola e lo smartphone ce l'hanno in tutta europa e le cose quasi sempre girano decisamente meglio.


sarebbe troppo banale la risposta "ma noi siamo italiani" però..............


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> felice di appartenere ad una eccezione; all'ultimo rinnovo CCNL abbiamo ridotto la differenza tra i salari dei neoassunti (qualsiasi forma) e i TI dal 18 al 10%. Abbiamo anche un fondo (finanziato da aziende e lavoratori) che fornisce alle aziende incentivi per la trasformazione a TI dei TD


:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma lo so che lo sai...   chiunque sia passato per l'uni, un'idea abbastanza precisa di come girino le cose in questo paese se la fa.
> Che roda è inevitabile. Ma fondamentalmente sono dell'idea che sono talmente tante le cose che girano alla cazzo di cane in questo paese, che alla stragrande maggioranza della gente faccia comodo così. Altrimenti sarebbe davvero inspiegabile che non cambi mai nulla.


Prova a togliere il calcio e poi vedi che rivoluzione  

Poi puoi mettere anche le tasse per respirare... 

Ma ti pare normale che la gente tutti i giorni si compra un quotidiano locale, il più venduto della mia zona, che parla di cittadini che fanno porno, di sexy studentesse, e del calcio... cioè,  e poi ci si lamenta?  Ma per favore... tanti della mia età non sanno neppure che grande donna è stata la Montessori , ma sanno benissimo con chi sta Cristiano Ronaldo. 

Sono andata allo stadio, e c'è  sempre stato il degenero  nei fine partita... vai in banca con i soldi che ti tolgono anche per camminare sul loro pavimento: tutti zitti perché va bene,  e se non va bene che si può  fare? 

Ma di che stiamo a parlare? 

Chi si lamenta di quanto costa studiare, non sa che è molto più dispendiosa  l'ignoranza!


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Prova a togliere il calcio e poi vedi che rivoluzione
> 
> Poi puoi mettere anche le tasse per respirare...
> 
> ...


per me confondi le cause con gli effetti. Il calcio è bello, sia da giocare che da guardare... se ne fai una malattia, non è il calcio il problema. Sei tu. Come non lo è la tv, i giornali, il gossip e via dicendo. Questi sono solo sintomi, la malattia è più profonda.


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Prova a togliere il calcio e poi vedi che rivoluzione
> 
> Poi puoi mettere anche le tasse per respirare...
> 
> ...


capito perché quotavo Perplesso? quando ti diceva, goditi l'università che dopo è peggio? eh.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> per me confondi le cause con gli effetti. Il calcio è bello, sia da giocare che da guardare... se ne fai una malattia, non è il calcio il problema. Sei tu. Come non lo è la tv, i giornali, il gossip e via dicendo. Questi sono solo sintomi, la malattia è più profonda.


La malattia è nelle persone.Fondamentalmente a noi degli altri non frega un cazzo.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *La malattia è nelle persone.*Fondamentalmente a noi degli altri non frega un cazzo.


:up:


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> per me confondi le cause con gli effetti. Il calcio è bello, sia da giocare che da guardare... se ne fai una malattia, non è il calcio il problema. Sei tu. Come non lo è la tv, i giornali, il gossip e via dicendo. Questi sono solo sintomi, la malattia è più profonda.


terzo verde di fila  

che dire. dici già tutto tu 

a parte che dopo il tuo sogno nel cassetto ti quoterei a prescindere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ps darei qualsiasi cosa per aver imparato a suonare la chitarra elettrica invece del pianoforte  ma sai i genitori.....


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> per me confondi le cause con gli effetti. Il calcio è bello, sia da giocare che da guardare... se ne fai una malattia, non è il calcio il problema. Sei tu. Come non lo è la tv, i giornali, il gossip e via dicendo. Questi sono solo sintomi, la malattia è più profonda.


Ma infatti confondi cosa ho scritto, ovviamente tutto va bene, ma le reazioni che si hanno per certe banalità non si hanno per cose più serie. Gli italiani fanno più caciara per le cazzate, e non sanno difendersi da u  problema serio. Quando un Paese ha dei problemi  e tu (generico)sei preso da altro non tutelando la tua persona, e il tuo futuro...è malattia appunto!  Pensavo  fosse chiaro. Anche perché anche io vado allo stadio, ma il raptus omicida non mi viene di certo perché il Milan perde, non mi esalto  per il giornaletto,  mi rasserena una bella scopata... ma ecco poi tendo ad affrontare i problemi,  non a lagnarti (ovviamente parlo al do fuori del forum ) e poi scarico i problemi dicendo che è colpa degli stranieri?, che i politici a noi non ci pensano?  ???


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> terzo verde di fila
> 
> che dire. dici già tutto tu
> 
> a parte che dopo il tuo sogno nel cassetto ti quoterei a prescindere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ps darei qualsiasi cosa per aver imparato a suonare la chitarra elettrica invece del pianoforte  ma sai i genitori.....


io esattamente il contrario... invidio chi suona il piano... sai com'è, l'erba del vicino...  peccato per la lontananza, altrimenti qualche cover dei pink ce la potevamo ripassare


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La malattia è nelle persone.Fondamentalmente a noi degli altri non frega un cazzo.


Ma siamo noi, insieme agli altri a fare il Paese.  Poi allora non lamentiamoci se accadono ingiustizie.


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> capito perché quotavo Perplesso? quando ti diceva, goditi l'università che dopo è peggio? eh.


Ah ma ho già dato per questo... ho lavorato 4 anni


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> *io esattamente il contrario... invidio chi suona il piano*... sai com'è, l'erba del vicino...  peccato per la lontananza, altrimenti qualche cover dei pink ce la potevamo ripassare


davvero?? ma pensa te  .. il discorso è che, per quanto mi riguarda, con il piano non posso suonare i Maiden, I metallica etc etc :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

eh peccato sì , sarebbe stato fichissimo.. a rischio commozione per me, coi Pink


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma siamo noi, insieme agli altri a fare il Paese.  Poi allora non lamentiamoci se accadono ingiustizie.


Si giusto.Sai però che succede?che muoviamo il culo solo quando certi accadimenti succedono a noi.Questa è la verità.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma infatti confondi cosa ho scritto, ovviamente tutto va bene, ma le reazioni che si hanno per certe banalità non si hanno per cose più serie. Gli italiani fanno più caciara per le cazzate, e non sanno difendersi da u  problema serio. *Quando un Paese ha dei problemi  e tu (generico)sei preso da altro non tutelando la tua persona, e il tuo futuro...è malattia appunto!  Pensavo  fosse chiaro.* Anche perché anche io vado allo stadio, ma il raptus omicida non mi viene di certo perché il Milan perde, non mi esalto  per il giornaletto,  mi rasserena una bella scopata... ma ecco poi tendo ad affrontare i problemi,  non a lagnarti (ovviamente parlo al do fuori del forum ) e poi scarico i problemi dicendo che è colpa degli stranieri?, che i politici a noi non ci pensano?  ???


Ok, avevo capito male io allora... 
Gli stranieri diventano un problema come tutto il resto quando si è totalmente incapaci di gestire il fenomeno, o quando assai peggio, ci si lucra sopra.


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si giusto.Sai però che succede?che muoviamo il culo solo quando certi accadimenti succedono a noi.Questa è la verità.


Appunto,  a me invece "brucia il culo" sempre... non solo quando butti l'immondizia nel mio giardino, ma proprio quando la butti a terra nel mio Paese!! E mi sa che è proprio questo il concetto che si è perso.. mi dispiace per chi ha combattuto per l'unità d'Italia...


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, avevo capito male io allora...
> Gli stranieri diventano un problema come tutto il resto quando si è totalmente incapaci di gestire il fenomeno, o quando assai peggio, ci si lucra sopra.


stanno scatenando una guerra tra poveri e poverissimi. a Roma l'aria è divenuta irrespirabile.. dopo il fatto di battistini..


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> davvero?? ma pensa te  .. il discorso è che, per quanto mi riguarda, con il piano non posso suonare i Maiden, I metallica etc etc :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> eh peccato sì , sarebbe stato fichissimo.. a rischio commozione per me, coi Pink


e io con la chitarra non posso suonare Honky tonk train blues del grande Emerson


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, avevo capito male io allora...
> Gli stranieri diventano un problema come tutto il resto quando si è totalmente incapaci di gestire il fenomeno, o quando assai peggio, ci si lucra sopra.


Ma per me o straniero o italiano o alieno...se paga le tasse e vive civilmente come noi il problema non lo vedo. Invece a giro io vedo proprio razzismo, anche verso chi è straniero e si fa un mazzo enorme e paga tutto ogni giorno!! Mica difficile da comprendere.  Invece quando vedevo i TG  (ormai mi rifiuto) trasmettevano notizie falsate  in modo da esasperare questa percezione. Se fermi la prima persona che passa ti dice che in Italia ci saranno almeno 30 milioni di stranieri. .. cioè la metà  :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Appunto,  a me invece "brucia il culo" sempre... non solo quando butti l'immondizia nel mio giardino, ma proprio quando la butti a terra nel mio Paese!! E mi sa che è proprio questo il concetto che si è perso.. *mi dispiace per chi ha combattuto per l'unità d'Italia.*..


L'Italia non è mai stata unita... l'Unità che ci fanno studiare a scuola col Risorgimento, è una balla colossale. C'è stata una guerra d'annessione del Piemonte verso il sud (che allora era assai più ricco ed avanzato del nord). Non so se hai mai letto Terroni di Pino Aprile... spiega diversi perchè di come siamo ridotti oggi.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma per me o straniero o italiano o alieno...se paga le tasse e vive civilmente come noi il problema non lo vedo. Invece a giro io vedo proprio razzismo, anche verso chi è straniero e si fa un mazzo enorme e paga tutto ogni giorno!! Mica difficile da comprendere.  Invece quando vedevo i TG  (ormai mi rifiuto) trasmettevano notizie falsate  in modo da esasperare questa percezione. Se fermi la prima persona che passa ti dice che in Italia ci saranno almeno 30 milioni di stranieri. .. cioè la metà  :rotfl:


Io vedo la stessa cosa che si ripete stancamente per ogni fenomeno... prostituzione, droga, coppie di fatto, clandestini, evasione fiscale, etcc... e cioè ipocrisia, assenza di regolamentazione, mancanza di doveri e diritti, incapacità, malafede.


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Io vedo la stessa cosa che si ripete stancamente per ogni fenomeno... prostituzione, droga, coppie di fatto, clandestini, evasione fiscale, etcc... e cioè ipocrisia, assenza di regolamentazione, mancanza di doveri e diritti, incapacità, malafede.


Ecco e con questo abbiamo detto tutto e ci siamo capiti....  

per questo io qui non mi sorprendo di nulla. E studiare diritto mi sta piacendo tantissimo... anzi lo sto divorando... anche se mi sembra fantascienza immaginare un mmondo con doveri e diritti in equa misura :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Io vedo la stessa cosa che si ripete stancamente per ogni fenomeno... prostituzione, droga, coppie di fatto, clandestini, evasione fiscale, etcc... e cioè ipocrisia, assenza di regolamentazione, mancanza di doveri e diritti, incapacità, malafede.


io vedo sempre lo stesso meccanismo, qui sul lavoro come nella tematica "clandestini": dividi et impera. sempre. qui da me chi ha il potere fa sempre distinzioni tra TD e TI appena assunto, cioè gli ultimi scalini della scala gerarchica.

chi ci governa, strumentalizza l'informazione in modo da fomentare i poveri nelle periferie contro gli immigrati.. 

certo dai tempi di Giulio Cesare qualche passetto lo potevamo fare magari..


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> stanno scatenando una guerra tra poveri e poverissimi. a Roma l'aria è divenuta irrespirabile.. dopo il fatto di battistini..


Direi che era ora.Certo perchè la volante che inseguiva quei tre pezzi di merda si è tenuta volutamente a distanza...ma se l'autista della volante speronava quelle tre merde uccidendoli cosa sarebbe successo?POLIZIA FASCISTA,POLIZIA NAZISTA,l'autista della volante sotto processo con il rischio del volontario o colposo...i giornali di SINISTRA A SFASCIARCI IL CAZZO.e iNVECE  ci ha lasciato le penne una povera donna di 44 anni FILIPPINA....quindi sti cazzi no?integrazionie,globalizazione..e quelli di sinistra rompono i coglioni,e questi fanno i morti...e dai...che la giostra continua...!Adesso tutti a darmi del fascistello...bè io ci son passato a via battistini...dopo un pò di tempo dall'accaduto...la scena ve la raccomando.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ecco e con questo abbiamo detto tutto e ci siamo capiti....
> 
> per questo io qui non mi sorprendo di nulla. E studiare diritto mi sta piacendo tantissimo... anzi lo sto divorando... *anche se mi sembra fantascienza immaginare un mondo con doveri e diritti in equa misura *:rotfl:


beh l'utopia è un miraggio, diciamo che è solo una bussola che serve ad indicare la direzione giusta.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io vedo sempre lo stesso meccanismo, qui sul lavoro come nella tematica "clandestini": dividi et impera. sempre. qui da me chi ha il potere fa sempre distinzioni tra TD e TI appena assunto, cioè gli ultimi scalini della scala gerarchica.
> 
> chi ci governa, strumentalizza l'informazione in modo da fomentare i poveri nelle periferie contro gli immigrati..
> 
> certo dai tempi di Giulio Cesare qualche passetto lo potevamo fare magari..


Come dicevano i latini, vuoi capire un fenomeno? A chi fa comodo farli arrivare, lasciarli senza diritti e doveri, renderli ricattabili, usabili, spendibili? A chi fa comodo far crescere la paura nella popolazione? A chi drogare il mercato del lavoro?


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Direi che era ora.Certo perchè la volante che inseguiva quei tre pezzi di merda si è tenuta volutamente a distanza...ma se l'autista della volante speronava quelle tre merde uccidendoli cosa sarebbe successo?POLIZIA FASCISTA,POLIZIA NAZISTA,l'autista della volante sotto processo con il rischio del volontario o colposo...i giornali di SINISTRA A SFASCIARCI IL CAZZO.e iNVECE  ci ha lasciato le penne una povera donna di 44 anni FILIPPINA....quindi sti cazzi no?integrazionie,globalizazione..e quelli di sinistra rompono i coglioni,e questi fanno i morti...e dai...che la giostra continua...!Adesso *tutti a darmi del fascistello*...bè io ci son passato a via battistini...dopo un pò di tempo dall'accaduto...la scena ve la raccomando.


ma tutti chi?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma tutti chi?


Insomma,qui dentro passo per il fascistello.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,qui dentro passo per il fascistello.


vabbè pure io... drusilla ancora un po' mi vede cantare "Le donne non ci vogliono più bene"


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè pure io... drusilla ancora un po' mi vede cantare "Le donne non ci vogliono più bene"


E chi è drusilla?:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E chi è drusilla?:rotfl:


una camerata


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> una camerata


Mia sorella drusilla....


----------



## drusilla (4 Giugno 2015)

non scrivo ma vi leggo.... Oscuro e Nobody sappiatelo 

tornerò e vi insulterò con gatti e put(in)tanate :sonar:


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non scrivo ma vi leggo.... Oscuro e Nobody sappiatelo
> 
> tornerò e vi insulterò con gatti e put(in)tanate :sonar:


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> non scrivo ma vi leggo.... Oscuro e Nobody sappiatelo
> 
> tornerò e vi insulterò con gatti e put(in)tanate :sonar:


sai che novità...:rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> sai che novità...:rotfl:


non sottovalutare la mia capacità di stupirti... non mi provocare. Ho detto.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> non sottovalutare la mia capacità di stupirti... non mi provocare. Ho detto.


Sto tremando...brrr:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto tremando...brrr:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Direi che era ora.Certo perchè la volante che inseguiva quei tre pezzi di merda si è tenuta volutamente a distanza...ma se l'autista della volante speronava quelle tre merde uccidendoli cosa sarebbe successo?POLIZIA FASCISTA,POLIZIA NAZISTA,l'autista della volante sotto processo con il rischio del volontario o colposo...i giornali di SINISTRA A SFASCIARCI IL CAZZO.e iNVECE  ci ha lasciato le penne una povera donna di 44 anni FILIPPINA....quindi sti cazzi no?integrazionie,globalizazione..e quelli di sinistra rompono i coglioni,e questi fanno i morti...e dai...che la giostra continua...!Adesso tutti a darmi del fascistello...bè io ci son passato a via battistini...dopo un pò di tempo dall'accaduto...la scena ve la raccomando.


ci sono passata anche io, non mi hanno fatto passare. non sapevo nulla, stavo andando da amici a torrevecchia..


----------



## drusilla (4 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi però ho letto che hanno ridipinto le strisce...  [emoji41]


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> Ragazzi però ho letto che hanno ridipinto le strisce...  [emoji41]


Che significa?


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ragazzi però ho letto che hanno ridipinto le strisce...  [emoji41]





oscuro ha detto:


> Che significa?


che le strisce pedonali fuori dalla fermata metro di battistini erano praticamente cancellate, quindi al buio non si vedevano. le hanno ridipinte mo che c'è scappato il morto.

certo, c'è un semaforo grosso come una capanna...


----------



## drusilla (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che significa?


I servizi di manutenzione della strada che hanno rifatto le strisce casomai .... (credevo nei quartieri fossero leggende metropolitane)
La periferia (tutta Roma tranne certe vie del centro) è abbandonata, più sporca di Calcutta, servizi e forze del ordine assenti... poi c'è un fatto di cronaca e per un po magari li ci sarà la presenza fino a che il clamore passa. Davvero la grande bruttezza (e il grande abbruttimento).


----------



## drusilla (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che le strisce pedonali fuori dalla fermata metro di battistini erano praticamente cancellate, quindi al buio non si vedevano. le hanno ridipinte mo che c'è scappato il morto.
> 
> certo, c'è un semaforo grosso come una capanna...


Infatti mica è colpa delle strisce cancellate che quei selvaggi abbiano falciato delle persone. Ma paraculamente adesso si ricordano di rifarle. Fino al prossimo morto.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> che le strisce pedonali fuori dalla fermata metro di battistini erano praticamente cancellate, quindi al buio non si vedevano. le hanno ridipinte mo che c'è scappato il morto.
> 
> certo, c'è un semaforo grosso come una capanna...


Si,ma forse non è chiaro.Quei 3 pezzi di merda,hanno forzato un posto di controllo della polizia,hanno raggiunto velocità di 160 kmh su via battistini....il capopattuglia ha intimato all'autista della volante di tenersi a distanza..per evitare conseguenze maggiori...forse non è chiaro cosa significhi andare a 160 su via battistini alle 19 di sera....!E chi era alla guida non aveva la patente.Adesso cosa dobbiamo dire?il problema erano le strisce poco visibili?hanno investito 9 persone....io vorrei evitare di scrivere cose peggiori,ma le sto pensando tutte.....!Perchè a me questi rom del cazzo hanno veramente rotti i coglioni.


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Infatti mica è colpa delle strisce cancellate che quei selvaggi abbiano falciato delle persone. Ma paraculamente adesso si ricordano di rifarle. Fino al prossimo morto.





oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma forse non è chiaro.Quei 3 pezzi di merda,hanno forzato un posto di controllo della polizia,hanno raggiunto velocità di 160 kmh su via battistini....il capopattuglia ha intimato all'autista della volante di tenersi a distanza..per evitare conseguenze maggiori...forse non è chiaro cosa significhi andare a 160 su via battistini alle 19 di sera....!E chi era alla guida non aveva la patente.Adesso cosa dobbiamo dire?il problema erano le strisce poco visibili?hanno investito 9 persone....io vorrei evitare di scrivere cose peggiori,ma le sto pensando tutte.....!Perchè a me questi rom del cazzo hanno veramente rotti i coglioni.


ehi non lo dite a me :rotfl: io prendevo lì il bus per tornare a casa quando convivevo e ho il gruppo d'amici in zona, quindi quella è la mia seconda casa.. lo so benissimo che vuol dire andare a 160 sulla battistini... e vi assicuro che c è il semaforo, quindi manco a dire che possono inventarsi che stavano attraversando al buio!!

per il resto che c'è da dire? minorenni senza patente che non si sono fermati all'alt della volante, sono scappati perché chissà che cosa o chi avevano in auto...


----------



## drusilla (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma forse non è chiaro.Quei 3 pezzi di merda,hanno forzato un posto di controllo della polizia,hanno raggiunto velocità di 160 kmh su via battistini....il capopattuglia ha intimato all'autista della volante di tenersi a distanza..per evitare conseguenze maggiori...forse non è chiaro cosa significhi andare a 160 su via battistini alle 19 di sera....!E chi era alla guida non aveva la patente.Adesso cosa dobbiamo dire?il problema erano le strisce poco visibili?hanno investito 9 persone....io vorrei evitare di scrivere cose peggiori,ma le sto pensando tutte.....!Perchè a me questi rom del cazzo hanno veramente rotti i coglioni.


Fratè a me fa girare i coglioni anche che hanno ridipinto subito e non hanno fatto altro. Sempre a pararsi il culo. La questione rom ci marciano in troppi e non hanno vero interesse in risolverla.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ehi non lo dite a me :rotfl: io prendevo lì il bus per tornare a casa quando convivevo e ho il gruppo d'amici in zona, quindi quella è la mia seconda casa.. lo so benissimo che vuol dire andare a 160 sulla battistini... e vi assicuro che c è il semaforo, quindi manco a dire che possono inventarsi che stavano attraversando al buio!!
> 
> per il resto che c'è da dire? minorenni senza patente che non si sono fermati all'alt della volante, sono scappati perché chissà che cosa o chi avevano in auto...


Il capopattuglia ha raccontato di aver visto gente volare come birilli,adesso se l'autista della volante era un pò sciroccato.......,e speronava quella lybra...perchè poi sono attimi...cosa CAZZO SAREBBE SUCCESSO IN QUESTO PAESE DI MERDA?QUALE linciaggio e processo avrebbe subito il povero autista della volante?e invece 3 feriti gravi,un morto....e quelle due merde rom....in vita...bel paese.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Sorè*



drusilla ha detto:


> Fratè a me fa girare i coglioni anche che hanno ridipinto subito e non hanno fatto altro. Sempre a pararsi il culo. La questione rom ci marciano in troppi e non hanno vero interesse in risolverla.


Se ne devono andare affanculo fuori.Senza ne se e ne ma.Devono farsi 30 anni di carcere vero,senza ne se e ne ma.Deve restare qui in italia solo chi ha un lavoro e può mantenersi.FINE.


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Fratè a me fa girare i coglioni anche che hanno ridipinto subito e non hanno fatto altro. Sempre a pararsi il culo. La questione rom ci marciano in troppi e non hanno vero interesse in risolverla.


non ce l'hanno no, quelli sono voti... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il capopattuglia ha raccontato di aver visto gente volare come birilli,adesso se l'autista della volante era un pò sciroccato.......,e speronava quella lybra...perchè poi sono attimi...cosa CAZZO SAREBBE SUCCESSO IN QUESTO PAESE DI MERDA?QUALE linciaggio e processo avrebbe subito il povero autista della volante?e invece 3 feriti gravi,un morto....e quelle due merde rom....in vita...bel paese.


oscù a prescindere dal PRIMA che lo sai che ti do ragione, sai quello che penso ma il problema è DOPO. 

ma qui chi paga?

si stanno bevendo mezza Roma oggi, Mafia Capitale II, che gli faranno? pagano? pagheranno?

a Catanzaro oggi hanno fatto il far west, sparatoria per strada, hanno ammazzato uno dei capi della comunità ROM, si sono sparati in mezzo alla strada di giorno..

...ma di che parliamo?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> oscù a prescindere dal PRIMA che lo sai che ti do ragione, sai quello che penso ma il problema è DOPO.
> 
> ma qui chi paga?
> 
> ...




Parliamo semplicemente del fatto che hanno fatto entrare in questo apese CANI E PORCI...e la gente adesso è stufa.Perchè i vorrei chiedere ai comunistoni:ma questa gente come si mantiene in italia?però il comunistone...fa il comunistone con il culo nostro...perchè la donna di 44 anni rimasta stesa per terra non è la sua di donna...ma una povera filippina....e adesso arriverà anche il solito testa di cazzo a darmi del fascista.E non lo sono.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oscù a prescindere dal PRIMA che lo sai che ti do ragione, sai quello che penso ma il problema è DOPO.
> 
> *ma qui chi paga?*
> 
> ...


I normali cittadini... quelli che andranno in pensione a 70 anni con l'elemosina, quelli che non lavoreranno mai, quelli esodati che se la sono pigliati su per il culo, quelli che crepano di malasanità... però la colpa è anche di questi normali poveracci, perennemente inculati... che si lamentano e si lamentano, ma poi o votano sempre gli stessi o non vanno nemmeno a votare.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parliamo semplicemente del fatto che hanno fatto entrare in questo apese CANI E PORCI...e la gente adesso è stufa.Perchè i vorrei chiedere ai comunistoni:ma questa gente come si mantiene in italia?però il comunistone...fa il comunistone con il culo nostro...perchè la donna di 44 anni rimasta stesa per terra non è la sua di donna...ma una povera filippina....e adesso arriverà anche il solito testa di cazzo a darmi del fascista.E non lo sono.


VENETO LIBERO..! :rotfl::rotfl: MUOIO..!


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> I normali cittadini... quelli che andranno in pensione a 70 anni con l'elemosina, quelli che non lavoreranno mai, quelli esodati che se la sono pigliati su per il culo, quelli che crepano di malasanità... però la colpa è anche di questi normali poveracci, perennemente inculati... che si lamentano e si lamentano, ma poi o votano sempre gli stessi o non vanno nemmeno a votare.


QUARTO VERDE PER TE.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parliamo semplicemente del fatto che hanno fatto entrare in questo apese CANI E PORCI...e la gente adesso è stufa.Perchè i vorrei chiedere ai comunistoni:ma questa gente come si mantiene in italia?però il comunistone...fa il comunistone con il culo nostro...perchè la donna di 44 anni rimasta stesa per terra non è la sua di donna...ma una povera filippina....e adesso arriverà anche il solito testa di cazzo a darmi del fascista.E non lo sono.


oscuro, ma dove li vedi tu tutti questi comunisti in italia? Perchè di sinistra qui non c'è restato un beato cazzo, a meno che non mi vuoi raccontare che Renzi che bacia il culo a Marchionne una mattina si e l'altra pure sia di sinistra. Con questa divisione destra/sinistra chi comanda continua a prenderci per il culo, io non vedo niente altro che non sia malaffare in comunella.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> QUARTO VERDE PER TE.


sono al verde


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> oscuro, ma dove li vedi tu tutti questi comunisti in italia? Perchè di sinistra qui non c'è restato un beato cazzo, a meno che non mi vuoi raccontare che Renzi che bacia il culo a Marchionne una mattina si e l'altra pure sia di sinistra. Con questa divisione destra/sinistra chi comanda continua a prenderci per il culo, io non vedo niente altro che non sia malaffare in comunella.


più che "comunisti" , credo intenda il radical chic sinistroide che addita come razzista e fascista chiunque dia la propria opinione contro i ROM per i fatti di cui sopra.. io ne sono circondata dei suddetti... i quali, guarda caso, fanno tutti parte della buona borghesia romana... ma giustamente è facile fare i paladini della giustizia, quando si è nati e cresciuti a Piazza della Pigna (tanto per, una che conosco) - chi è di Roma capirà..


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> sono al verde


Tu zitto zitto te becchi i verdi...io gli insulti...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu zitto zitto te becchi i verdi...io gli insulti...:rotfl:


io non ti insulto mai! pure quando fai il categorico e parli per assoluti!


----------



## drusilla (4 Giugno 2015)

Fighissimo Oscù quando gli pulsa la vena... magari non diventa Caitlyn Jenner dopo tutto...[emoji16]


----------



## perplesso (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parliamo semplicemente del fatto che hanno fatto entrare in questo apese CANI E PORCI...e la gente adesso è stufa.Perchè i vorrei chiedere ai comunistoni:ma questa gente come si mantiene in italia?però il comunistone...fa il comunistone con il culo nostro...perchè la donna di 44 anni rimasta stesa per terra non è la sua di donna...ma una povera filippina....e adesso arriverà anche il solito testa di cazzo a darmi del fascista.E non lo sono.


non siamo col culo a terra.   non del tutto,almeno.


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu zitto zitto te becchi i verdi...io gli insulti...:rotfl:


poi c'ho provato a dartelo (il verde, n.d.r) dice che già te l'ho dato e lo devo dare un po' in giro.. al post del banco di nebbia, m'era piaciuto


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Fighissimo Oscù quando gli pulsa la vena... magari non diventa Caitlyn Jenner dopo tutto...[emoji16]


sì ma che fatica oh mica te sta a sentì, pia e parte pe la tangente....

proprio CIAO CLAUDIO CIAO


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Senti*



drusilla ha detto:


> Fighissimo Oscù quando gli pulsa la vena... magari non diventa Caitlyn Jenner dopo tutto...[emoji16]


Senti un pò bella.Io voglio fare il composto,e faccio il composto....ma per quanto concerne aggrssività e cazzi al culo...bè...dovreste solo che fare la fila e baciarmi il culo.
E volemo giocà?e giocamo...tu non mi conosci..ma tranquilla che so farmi rispettare.Cerbiatto?cerbiatto un cazzo...anche quelli che mi vogliono bene sanno che non è che c'è da stare tranquilli quando il lato oscuro prende il largo....!
L'adrenalina,è il mio terreno....!


----------



## drusilla (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì ma che fatica oh mica te sta a sentì, pia e parte pe la tangente....
> 
> proprio CIAO CLAUDIO CIAO


 Mi piace tanto quando entra in loop non legge non ascolta... gli esce fuori il testosterone perso nella sua crisi d'identità... una certezza. Massiccio e incazzato ahaha


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Senti un pò bella.*Io voglio fare il composto,e faccio il composto....ma per quanto concerne aggrssività e *cazzi al culo...bè...dovreste solo che fare la fila e baciarmi il culo*.
> E volemo giocà?e giocamo...tu non mi conosci..ma tranquilla che so farmi rispettare.Cerbiatto?*cerbiatto un cazzo...*anche quelli che mi vogliono bene sanno che non è che c'è da stare tranquilli quando il lato oscuro prende il largo....!
> L'adrenalina,è il mio terreno....!


CIAO CLAUDIO CIAO 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sì ma che fatica oh mica te sta a sentì, pia e parte pe la tangente....
> 
> proprio CIAO CLAUDIO CIAO


Eccola.Infatti.Io faccio er bravo...ma quando parto...sono cazzi di traverso e anche furenti e furiosi.Non arrivano belli dritti...di taglio...e fanno male...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccola.Infatti.Io faccio er bravo...ma quando parto...sono cazzi di traverso e anche furenti e furiosi.Non arrivano belli dritti...di taglio...e fanno male...:rotfl:


sì me ne sono accorta clà.

...hai preso la tangente, CIAO CLAUDIO CIAO.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*E no*



drusilla ha detto:


> Mi piace tanto quando entra in loop non legge non ascolta... gli esce fuori il testosterone perso nella sua crisi d'identità... una certezza. Massiccio e incazzato ahaha


Io leggo e ascolto e che non mi frega un cazzo.é diverso....!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> Mi piace tanto quando entra in loop non legge non ascolta... gli esce fuori il testosterone perso nella sua crisi d'identità... una certezza. Massiccio e incazzato ahaha


Io il minuto prima passeggio tranquillamente ascoltando almamegretta o pino daniele,il minuto dopo sto a mille perchè mi tirava così.Riminiscenze....


----------



## drusilla (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti un pò bella.Io voglio fare il composto,e faccio il composto....ma per quanto concerne aggrssività e cazzi al culo...bè...dovreste solo che fare la fila e baciarmi il culo.
> E volemo giocà?e giocamo...tu non mi conosci..ma tranquilla che so farmi rispettare.Cerbiatto?cerbiatto un cazzo...anche quelli che mi vogliono bene sanno che non è che c'è da stare tranquilli quando il lato oscuro prende il largo....!
> L'adrenalina,è il mio terreno....!


Grazie per il bella na non lo sono, sono un tipo...
Poi cerbiatto non te l'ho detto io. Io sono quella del gatto[emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sì me ne sono accorta clà.
> 
> ...hai preso la tangente, CIAO CLAUDIO CIAO.


Chiedo venia,mi sono scomposto,diciamo che la presenza dei rom mi inquieta,e mi reca un discreto nocumento.
Purtroppo ogni tanto esce la mia parte migliore...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Giugno 2015)

*oscuro*

tu con la nuova veste che porti ultimamente, come cambieresti il titolo di questo treddì? Dovresti comunque lasciare soltanto il "W"


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> Grazie per il bella na non lo sono, sono un tipo...
> Poi cerbiatto non te l'ho detto io. Io sono quella del gatto[emoji16] [emoji16]


Vabbè,io sono come un leone...e quando sento l'odore del sangue....ci siamo capiti vè?gatto un cazzo...


----------



## drusilla (4 Giugno 2015)

E poi io sto tranquilla... anche io ho amici di qua e di la[emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



drusilla ha detto:


> E poi io sto tranquilla... anche io ho amici di qua e di la[emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2]


Sono visibilmente contento per lei.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*SI*

Che poi:ma sto culo quando me lo baciate?ma ci fosse stata una donna,che invece di scrivermi le solite porcate,m'avesse scritto:TI BACEREI LANGUIDAMENTE IL CULO.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ps...nessuna donan mi ha mai scritto porcate.Scherzavo.:up:


----------



## zanna (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi:ma sto culo quando me lo baciate?ma ci fosse stata una donna,che invece di scrivermi le solite porcate,m'avesse scritto:TI BACEREI LANGUIDAMENTE IL CULO.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ps...nessuna donan mi ha mai scritto porcate.Scherzavo.:up:


----------



## drusilla (4 Giugno 2015)

Tornando a bomba" contratto nazionale o meno, in un paese democratico non dovrebbe esistere l'obligatorietà di iscriversi a un sindacato... come i sindacati verticali di Franco, i soviets o i sindacati mafiosi americani...  roba assurda.


----------



## zanna (4 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Tornando a bomba" contratto nazionale o meno, in un paese democratico non dovrebbe esistere l'obligatorietà di iscriversi a un sindacato... come i sindacati verticali di Franco, i soviets o i sindacati mafiosi americani...  roba assurda.


----------



## Zod (4 Giugno 2015)

*Che brutta piega..*

Prima quello che dava contro a romani e napolitani, poi l'altro a dire male dei genovesi, poi è stata la volta dell'invettiva di JB ai bolognesi, ora è arrivato il momento dei rom. A chi toccherà dopo? Il razzismo è razzismo, non è che quello verso i napoletani è più grave di quello verso i rom. Sempre razzismo è.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> Prima quello che dava contro a romani e napolitani, poi l'altro a dire male dei genovesi, poi è stata la volta dell'invettiva di JB ai bolognesi, ora è arrivato il momento dei rom. A chi toccherà dopo? Il razzismo è razzismo, non è che quello verso i napoletani è più grave di quello verso i rom. Sempre razzismo è.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Prima quello che dava contro a romani e napolitani, poi l'altro a dire male dei genovesi, poi è stata la volta dell'invettiva di JB ai bolognesi, ora è arrivato il momento dei rom. A chi toccherà dopo? Il razzismo è razzismo, non è che quello verso i napoletani è più grave di quello verso i rom. Sempre razzismo è.


Razzismo è la parola più abusata della storia. Quasi nessuno, se non qualche gruppetto di ignoranti, sostiene oggi che un'etnia sia biologicamente inferiore ad un'altra. A me frega niente se chi si comporta in un certo modo sia tedesco, senegalese o russo. Non faccio classifiche di pelle o altro... si parlava d'altro.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> Prima quello che dava contro a romani e napolitani, poi l'altro a dire male dei genovesi, poi è stata la volta dell'invettiva di JB ai bolognesi, ora è arrivato il momento dei rom. A chi toccherà dopo? Il razzismo è razzismo, non è che quello verso i napoletani è più grave di quello verso i rom. Sempre razzismo è.


Perdonami se sono razzista con i rom di 17 anni che senza patente si mettono in macchina,forzano un posto di controllo,si lanciano a 160 alle 19 di sera su un strada trafficata e buttano in aria 9 persone uccidendo una povera donna.
In effetti il mio razzismo è paragonabile a quello del tuo amico conte,che "scherzava"su romani e napoletani.:rotfl::rotfl: 
Sempre razzismo è giusto?poi sti cazzo di rom è gente che lavora,paga le tasse,insomma sono proprio come il conte.
 E diciamocelo,pure quella pattuglia che cazzo si mette a inseguire?vedi 3 pischelli su una macchina e falli andare no?stavano a scherzà,la polizia in italia è razzista fidati,e poi pure sta povera filippina....guarda prima di attraversare,può sempre arravare una macchina a 160 alla 19 di sera con tre poveri rom che stanno a scherzà no?

Zod a prescindere tu sei il mio nuovo mito e ti spiego perchè:se provochi di proposito,complimenti perchè hai un bel coraggio,sono provocazioni talmente assurde e stupide,da sembrare inverosimili,però ci metti la faccia e te ne do atto.:up:

Se scrivi sul serio quello che scrivi,bè sei proprio il mio mito,io un coglione da competizione così,faccio fatica a rammentarlo,coglione nell'accezione buona del termine,ma tanto coglione da sembrare assurdo.Neanche il primo bender era a questi livelli...la coglionaggine in te sarebbe una parte preponderante della tua indole precaria,volitiva,in espansione,furente,ecco hai una coglionaggine furente dentro,e guai a chi ti tocca,perchè tu sei il mio nuovo mito.:up:Io da OGGI combatterò al tuo fianco ogni battaglia del cazzo che vorrai fare.Adesso non devi più temere,adesso faremo la guerra all'amministrazione,chiederemO la riammissione del conte,banneremo gas ed eliade,da OGGI io sarei la tua guardia del corpo,qualsiasi STRONZATA ti passerà furtivamente in quel cervello disabitato,io la farò miA.ZOD ci sarò io a combattere le tue battaglie,FAREMO SALTARE STO CAZZO DI FORUM,daremo LA CACCIA A LECTER,minacceremo,scriveremo oscentità alle donne,le andremo a trovare per portare il nostro conforto a base di carne,rossi a tutti.DA OGGI ZOD questo forum non è più il loro,MA è IL NOSTRO:TUO e un pò mio....!Jb?ti darà del coglione?farà i conti CON ME.ZOD NON SARì PIù SOLO.Adesso ho capito perchè nn devo lasciare sto posto....SEMPRE AL TUO FIANCO ZOD.VENETO LIBERO,E NAPOLETANI DI MERDA.SI parte.


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> più che "comunisti" , credo intenda il radical chic sinistroide che addita come razzista e fascista chiunque dia la propria opinione contro i ROM per i fatti di cui sopra.. io ne sono circondata dei suddetti... i quali, guarda caso, fanno tutti parte della buona borghesia romana... ma giustamente è facile fare i paladini della giustizia, quando si è nati e cresciuti a Piazza della Pigna (tanto per, una che conosco) - chi è di Roma capirà..


ah ok, quelli pieni di privilegi e foderati di soldi che giocano a fare i paladini dei poveri... tipo il presidente della camera.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Nobody ha detto:


> Razzismo è la parola più abusata della storia. Quasi nessuno, se non qualche gruppetto di ignoranti, sostiene oggi che un'etnia sia biologicamente inferiore ad un'altra. A me frega niente se chi si comporta in un certo modo sia tedesco, senegalese o russo. Non faccio classifiche di pelle o altro... si parlava d'altro.


UNISCITI A ME E ZOD.Nn voglio farti la guerra,MA o con zod o contro di me.Mi spiace.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Dai*



oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami se sono razzista con i rom di 17 anni che senza patente si mettono in macchina,forzano un posto di controllo,si lanciano a 160 alle 19 di sera su un strada trafficata e buttano in aria 9 persone uccidendo una povera donna.
> In effetti il mio razzismo è paragonabile a quello del tuo amico conte,che "scherzava"su romani e napoletani.:rotfl::rotfl:
> Sempre razzismo è giusto?poi sti cazzo di rom è gente che lavora,paga le tasse,insomma sono proprio come il conte.
> E diciamocelo,pure quella pattuglia che cazzo si mette a inseguire?vedi 3 pischelli su una macchina e falli andare no?stavano a scherzà,la polizia in italia è razzista fidati,e poi pure sta povera filippina....guarda prima di attraversare,può sempre arravare una macchina a 160 alla 19 di sera con tre poveri rom che stanno a scherzà no?
> ...


Nobody.Aspetto una tua risposta.


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> UNISCITI A ME E ZOD.Nn voglio farti la guerra,MA o con zod o contro di me.Mi spiace.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:MAI! Anzi vado a mettermi la camicia nera... ME NE FREGO, SALUTO AL DUCE...  eja eja alalà :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:MAI! Anzi vado a mettermi la camicia nera... ME NE FREGO, SALUTO AL DUCE...  eja eja alalà :rotfl:


Be,le nostre strade si dividono oggi.E mi spiace.Ti ho sempre rispettato e ho avuto considerazione di te e delle tue opinioni.Da OGGI SEI MIO NEMICO.Non metterti mai Contro ZOD.é stato bello...ma tutto finisce.Un giorno capirai...


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be,le nostre strade si dividono oggi.E mi spiace.Ti ho sempre rispettato e ho avuto considerazione di te e delle tue opinioni.Da OGGI SEI MIO NEMICO.Non metterti mai Contro ZOD.é stato bello...ma tutto finisce.Un giorno capirai...


Vi combatterò fino all'ultima goccia di sangue, sarò il paladino dei napoletani e schiaccerò tutti i leghisti veneti... nessuna pietà per il conte, mettetevelo bene in testa voi due... non rientrerà mai qui dentro :viking:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

*MAH*

Che vi siete fumati ? :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Razzismo è la parola più abusata della storia. Quasi nessuno, se non qualche gruppetto di ignoranti, sostiene oggi che un'etnia sia biologicamente inferiore ad un'altra. A me frega niente se chi si comporta in un certo modo sia tedesco, senegalese o russo. Non faccio classifiche di pelle o altro... si parlava d'altro.





Nobody ha detto:


> ah ok, quelli pieni di privilegi e foderati di soldi che giocano a fare i paladini dei poveri... tipo il presidente della camera.


esattamente. "RAZZISTA" è l'insulto radical chic più in voga del momento, come qualche anno fa andava di moda "ADORO" oppure "TOP", ecco sì, "OH MY GOD, MA SEI RAZZISTAH" è un po' il vessillo del radical chic impaccato di soldi che ha avuto il posto di lavoro grazie a papino, la mini cooper come prima macchina e va a fare l'apericena "a ponte" (milvio, n.d.r.) con gli amici del corso di fotografia, e che guarda con espressione di disgusto mista a compassione chiunque non sappia cos'è una start up.

Perché ora i Pheeghi veri, sì, sono loro, quelli che perché guardano Ballarò o Quinta Colonna  si sentono intellettuali, quelli che credono che sia sufficiente proclamarsi "di sinistra" per apparire più intelligenti degli altri, perché "sa signora mia, la sinistra è la classe politica dei colti", come Bertinotti no? così fottutamente figo con i suoi occhiali da lettura e quella erre moscia buttata lì..


ecco sì, io li mal sopporto proprio. sai, un po' per cultura e un po' per ideologia, io sarei di sinistra ma quella vera. quella che si schiera sempre dalla parte dei più deboli.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> esattamente. "RAZZISTA" è l'insulto radical chic più in voga del momento, come qualche anno fa andava di moda "ADORO" oppure "TOP", ecco sì, "OH MY GOD, MA SEI RAZZISTAH" è un po' il vessillo del radical chic impaccato di soldi che ha avuto il posto di lavoro grazie a papino, la mini cooper come prima macchina e va a fare l'apericena "a ponte" (milvio, n.d.r.) con gli amici del corso di fotografia, e che guarda con espressione di disgusto mista a compassione chiunque non sappia cos'è una start up.
> 
> Perché ora i Pheeghi veri, sì, sono loro, quelli che perché guardano Ballarò o Quinta Colonna si sentono intellettuali, quelli che credono che sia sufficiente proclamarsi "di sinistra" per apparire più intelligenti degli altri, perché "sa signora mia, la sinistra è la classe politica dei colti", come Bertinotti no? così fottutamente figo con i suoi occhiali da lettura e quella erre moscia buttata lì..
> 
> ...


Sta cosa è vecchia come il cucco, comunque.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami se sono razzista con i rom di 17 anni che senza patente si mettono in macchina,forzano un posto di controllo,si lanciano a 160 alle 19 di sera su un strada trafficata e buttano in aria 9 persone uccidendo una povera donna.
> In effetti il mio razzismo è paragonabile a quello del tuo amico conte,che "scherzava"su romani e napoletani.:rotfl::rotfl:
> Sempre razzismo è giusto?poi sti cazzo di rom è gente che lavora,paga le tasse,insomma sono proprio come il conte.
> E diciamocelo,pure quella pattuglia che cazzo si mette a inseguire?vedi 3 pischelli su una macchina e falli andare no?stavano a scherzà,la polizia in italia è razzista fidati,e poi pure sta povera filippina....guarda prima di attraversare,può sempre arravare una macchina a 160 alla 19 di sera con tre poveri rom che stanno a scherzà no?
> ...


Nell'accezione "buona" un cazzo di niente.


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sta cosa è vecchia come il cucco, comunque.


qui è sempre molto attuale.


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> qui è sempre molto attuale.


mi sa un po' dovunque... e comunque li hai descritti perfettamente.


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa un po' dovunque... e comunque li hai descritti perfettamente.


ne conosco tanti   mi ci appiccico pure a volte.. la cosa che mi urta di più il sistema nervoso è che parlano non sapendo.
 io pure non so, quindi sto zitta. 
Io non vivo a Tor sapienza, o a Massimina, o a Primavalle stessa, quindi se qualcuno dice delle cose, da esperienza diretta, non mi metto a fargli OMMIODDIO RAZZISTAH. 

Come hai scritto perfettamente tu, qui nessuno si lamenta di un'etnia o piuttosto di una presunta superiorità e diritti  rispetto a chi ha un diverso colore di pelle..


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nell'accezione "buona" un cazzo di niente.


Forse non è stato chiaro quello che ho scritto vero?ZOD NON SI TOCCA.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che vi siete fumati ? :singleeye:


Anche per te è il momento della scelta.ZOD VA TUTELATO.Che fai?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> qui è sempre molto attuale.


Qui a Roma o proprio dove lavori?


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qui a Roma o proprio dove lavori?


dove lavoro.. e nel mio ex ambiente universitario, con persone che ancora frequento


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche per te è il momento della scelta.ZOD VA TUTELATO.Che fai?


Io sono per la non violenza quindi  posso elargire giusto fiori e baci


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Be*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono per la non violenza quindi  posso elargire giusto fiori e baci


Un modo elegante per lasciarmi solo vicino a zod?ok.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un modo elegante per lasciarmi solo vicino a zod?ok.


Eh ma guarda manco ci parlo quindi  al limite andiamo a fare shopping io e te


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma guarda manco ci parlo quindi  al limite andiamo a fare shopping io e te


Ok.Ma devo chiedere il permesso a zod.Nn voglio che in mia assenza gli possa accadere qualcosa.Ho sposato la sua causa.


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Prima quello che dava contro a romani e napolitani, poi l'altro a dire male dei genovesi, poi è stata la volta dell'invettiva di JB ai bolognesi, ora è arrivato il momento dei rom. A chi toccherà dopo? Il razzismo è razzismo, non è che quello verso i napoletani è più grave di quello verso i rom. Sempre razzismo è.



il razzismo verso i rom ci è stato consegnato confezionato dallo Stato, per il quale vanno tollerati i campi illegali dove succede di tutto 
finchè non vengono almeno attenuate le diversità di trattamento tra popolazione residente ed etnie di vario tipo, si ha la forte sensazione che a qualcuno tutto sia permesso, perchè fa parte di una minoranza che "può" anche vivere non seguendo le nostre leggi


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> *il razzismo verso i rom ci è stato consegnato confezionato dallo Stato*, per il quale vanno tollerati i campi illegali dove succede di tutto
> finchè non vengono almeno attenuate le diversità di trattamento tra popolazione residente ed etnie di vario tipo, si ha la forte sensazione che a qualcuno tutto sia permesso, perchè fa parte di una minoranza che "può" anche vivere non seguendo le nostre leggi


:up:esatto.. e poi fomentare la guerra tra ultimi contro gli ultimissimi è il modo più antico del mondo con cui hanno sempre distolto l'attenzione della gente dai veri soprusi..


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dove lavoro.. e nel mio ex ambiente universitario, con persone che ancora frequento


Ah vabbè. Manda tutti a fare in culo. Mica è difficile.


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah vabbè. Manda tutti a fare in culo. Mica è difficile.


fatto.. la diplomazia di fronte alla stupidità non è il mio forte!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok.Ma devo chiedere il permesso a zod.Nn voglio che in mia assenza gli possa accadere qualcosa.Ho sposato la sua causa.


praticamente te lo sei sposato buon per te


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> il razzismo verso i rom ci è stato consegnato confezionato dallo Stato, per il quale vanno tollerati i campi illegali dove succede di tutto
> finchè non vengono almeno attenuate le diversità di trattamento tra popolazione residente ed etnie di vario tipo, si ha la forte sensazione che a qualcuno tutto sia permesso, perchè fa parte di una minoranza che "può" anche vivere non seguendo le nostre leggi


:up:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> praticamente te lo sei sposato buon per te


Dai non mettermi a disagio.Capiscimi.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai non mettermi a disagio.Capiscimi.


Ok sarò comprensiva


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok sarò comprensiva


Preparo il mio fantastico lato femminile.......


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preparo il mio fantastico lato femminile.......


...per Zod.


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...per Zod.


ormai l'ha adottato


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2015)

zod fuggiamo insieme , sarò il tuo faro e illuminerò il tuo cammino.
 anche perché qui  musi lunghi e silenzi controllati di gruppo  mi hanno rotto le balle.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preparo il mio fantastico lato femminile.......


 Ok


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*No*

Per fiammetta.Non esageriamo.Combatterò con Zod,contro le ingiustizie,ma davanti ad un'uscita fra donne...sti cazzi di zod...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Ok*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok


Ma perchè?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per fiammetta.Non esageriamo.Combatterò con Zod,contro le ingiustizie,ma davanti ad un'uscita fra donne...sti cazzi di zod...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ooohhhh amen !!! ero un po' preoccupata


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma perchè?


Perché hai un lato femminile da scoprire :rotfl:


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :up:esatto.. e poi fomentare la guerra tra ultimi contro gli ultimissimi è il modo più antico del mondo con cui hanno sempre distolto l'attenzione della gente dai veri soprusi..



ho già detto che esistono anche rom o sinti che vivono di megatruffe anche molto sofisticate, sono molto "bravi" in queste attività criminali/finanziarie, tuttavia a parte questi casi l'errore secondo me sta nel far finta di credere che tutti vivano rivendendo i rottami di ferro o suonando le musichette: non è affatto così, per cui l'equazione che a me personalmente sembra fare lo Stato, cioè: questi vivono di poco o niente, lasciamoglielo fare in pace, secondo me ha poco senso


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché hai un lato femminile da scoprire :rotfl:


Che poi è quello migliore.Resterai sorpresa.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> il razzismo verso i rom ci è stato consegnato confezionato dallo Stato, per il quale vanno tollerati i campi illegali dove succede di tutto
> finchè non vengono almeno attenuate le diversità di trattamento tra popolazione residente ed etnie di vario tipo, si ha la forte sensazione che a qualcuno tutto sia permesso, perchè fa parte di una minoranza che "può" anche vivere non seguendo le nostre leggi


Vorrei essere più precisa: ci è stato consegnato da Maroni, Lega Nord, l'ideatore dei campi rom, contro cui oggi si scaglia Salvini.


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vorrei essere più precisa: ci è stato consegnato da Maroni, Lega Nord, l'ideatore dei campi rom, contro cui oggi si scaglia* Salvini*.


che infatti, se si guarda al passato, ha credibilità pari a zero.


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vorrei essere più precisa: ci è stato consegnato da* Maroni, Lega Nord*, l'ideatore dei campi rom, contro cui oggi si scaglia *Salvini*.





Nobody ha detto:


> che infatti, se si guarda al passato, ha credibilità pari a zero.


parliamo di quelli che "oh Vesuvio lavali col fuoco" e poi vanno a Napoli a chiedere voti "tutti uniti sotto il segno delle ruspe?"

yeah. :up:


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vorrei essere più precisa: ci è stato consegnato da Maroni, Lega Nord, l'ideatore dei campi rom, contro cui oggi si scaglia Salvini.


ma i campi rom non c'erano anche prima? 
comunque non è che siano inamovibili per sempre, eh...a quanto pare siamo gli unici in Europa ad averli

secondo me è un po' come la storia dei quartieri a luci rosse: siamo sicuri che non siano una forma di ghettizzazione in nome delle regole e dell'ordine pubblico... e del progresso??


----------



## Fantastica (5 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma i campi rom non c'erano anche prima?
> comunque non è che siano inamovibili per sempre, eh...a quanto pare siamo gli unici in Europa ad averli
> 
> secondo me è un po' come la storia dei quartieri a luci rosse: siamo sicuri che non siano una forma di ghettizzazione in nome delle regole e dell'ordine pubblico... e del progresso??


Siamo gli unici in Europa ad averli, sì e non siamo l'unico Paese ad avere rom, pure!
Una mappa in fondo a questa pagina http://it.ibtimes.com/i-rom-potrebb...opa-e-pagare-le-pensioni-agli-europei-1366889


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Siamo gli unici in Europa ad averli, sì e non siamo l'unico Paese ad avere rom, pure!
> Una mappa in fondo a questa pagina http://it.ibtimes.com/i-rom-potrebb...opa-e-pagare-le-pensioni-agli-europei-1366889


Sì. La chiave della ripresa. Ammazza. Li abbiamo fatti noi i campi. Maroni, proprio.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì. La chiave della ripresa. Ammazza. Li abbiamo fatti noi i campi. Maroni, proprio.


Ho indicato la mappa, non l'articolo. Maroni, proprio.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho indicato la mappa, non l'articolo. Maroni, proprio.


La mappa è funzionale all'articolo. Peraltro dice che sono per tutta Europa, sai che novità.


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> parliamo di quelli che "oh Vesuvio lavali col fuoco" e poi vanno a Napoli a chiedere voti "tutti uniti sotto il segno delle ruspe?"
> 
> yeah. :up:


esatto...  il bello è che c'è un sacco di gente che in questo paese ancora da credito a questi buffoni... anzi, sono pure in aumento.


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Siamo gli unici in Europa ad averli, sì e non siamo l'unico Paese ad avere rom, pure!
> Una mappa in fondo a questa pagina http://it.ibtimes.com/i-rom-potrebb...opa-e-pagare-le-pensioni-agli-europei-1366889



bella la botte
ma non era Diogene a vivere in una botte? in effetti pure lui non faceva un beato cazzo da mane a sera
però era piuttosto saggio, a suo modo


----------



## Fantastica (5 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> bella la botte
> ma non era Diogene a vivere in una botte? in effetti pure lui non faceva un beato cazzo da mane a sera
> però era piuttosto saggio, a suo modo


Io gli somiglio molto. Ho anche la barba


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> esatto...  il bello è che c'è un sacco di gente che in questo paese ancora da credito a questi buffoni... anzi, sono pure in aumento.


A Spezia, i campi per gli zingari ci sono da almeno 40 anni.  non so da altre parti.    certo ci sono da decenni anche verso Carrara e la Versilia.

ovviamente sono sempre campi abusivi.


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io gli somiglio molto. Ho anche la barba



quella serve per far vedere che sei saggio

comunque il Australia hanno risolto, si fa per dire, il problema degli aborigeni (dopo aver fatto loro mille scuse) in questo modo: chi vuole si dichiara formalmente aborigeno e così accede a sussidi governativi di vari tipo


----------



## Eratò (5 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> bella la botte
> ma non era Diogene a vivere in una botte? in effetti pure lui non faceva un beato cazzo da mane a sera
> però era piuttosto saggio, a suo modo


Almeno pensava...altri manco quello:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (5 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> A Spezia, i campi per gli zingari ci sono da almeno 40 anni.  non so da altre parti.    certo ci sono da decenni anche verso Carrara e la Versilia.
> 
> ovviamente sono sempre campi abusivi.


Da me è pieno di rom...ma non c'è  razzismo : tutti si mandano a fanculo alla pari,greci e rom...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> A Spezia, i campi per gli zingari ci sono da almeno 40 anni.  non so da altre parti.    certo ci sono da decenni anche verso Carrara e la Versilia.
> 
> ovviamente sono sempre campi abusivi.


A perugia non ce ne sono, le uniche roulotte che ci sono sono quelle dei giostrai da ottobre a novembre, stop


----------



## Eratò (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> esattamente. "RAZZISTA" è l'insulto radical chic più in voga del momento, come qualche anno fa andava di moda "ADORO" oppure "TOP", ecco sì, "OH MY GOD, MA SEI RAZZISTAH" è un po' il vessillo del radical chic impaccato di soldi che ha avuto il posto di lavoro grazie a papino, la mini cooper come prima macchina e va a fare l'apericena "a ponte" (milvio, n.d.r.) con gli amici del corso di fotografia, e che guarda con espressione di disgusto mista a compassione chiunque non sappia cos'è una start up.
> 
> Perché ora i Pheeghi veri, sì, sono loro, quelli che perché guardano Ballarò o Quinta Colonna  si sentono intellettuali, quelli che credono che sia sufficiente proclamarsi "di sinistra" per apparire più intelligenti degli altri, perché "sa signora mia, la sinistra è la classe politica dei colti", come Bertinotti no? così fottutamente figo con i suoi occhiali da lettura e quella erre moscia buttata lì..
> 
> ...


Cos'è una start up?


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cos'è una start up?


oh my God :facepalm:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: scherzo volevo fare la parte del pheego vero radical chic... 

sono le società appena avviate in internet... tipo Applix per capirci...


----------



## Eratò (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oh my God :facepalm:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: scherzo volevo fare la parte del pheego vero radical chic...
> 
> sono le società appena avviate in internet... tipo Applix per capirci...


Scusa ...io son radical e basta..terra terra proprio:rotfl:


----------



## Zod (5 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> il razzismo verso i rom ci è stato consegnato confezionato dallo Stato, per il quale vanno tollerati i campi illegali dove succede di tutto
> finchè non vengono almeno attenuate le diversità di trattamento tra popolazione residente ed etnie di vario tipo, si ha la forte sensazione che a qualcuno tutto sia permesso, perchè fa parte di una minoranza che "può" anche vivere non seguendo le nostre leggi


Beh si, è brutto quando entri in banca fai la fila e li fanno passare avanti a te. Poi li senti che il direttore li accoglie a braccia aperte e gli offre mutui a tassi favolosi, che se io chiedo una riduzione piccola delle commissioni mi chiedono i documenti, ci sputano dentro, e mi cacciano fuori in malo modo. Poi non si integrano quei bastardi, morissero tutti.

Aprite le finestre in Val padana, che altrimenti la nebbia non se ne va.


----------



## Zod (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> esattamente. "RAZZISTA" è l'insulto radical chic più in voga del momento, come qualche anno fa andava di moda "ADORO" oppure "TOP", ecco sì, "OH MY GOD, MA SEI RAZZISTAH" è un po' il vessillo del radical chic impaccato di soldi che ha avuto il posto di lavoro grazie a papino, la mini cooper come prima macchina e va a fare l'apericena "a ponte" (milvio, n.d.r.) con gli amici del corso di fotografia, e che guarda con espressione di disgusto mista a compassione chiunque non sappia cos'è una start up.
> 
> Perché ora i Pheeghi veri, sì, sono loro, quelli che perché guardano Ballarò o Quinta Colonna  si sentono intellettuali, quelli che credono che sia sufficiente proclamarsi "di sinistra" per apparire più intelligenti degli altri, perché "sa signora mia, la sinistra è la classe politica dei colti", come Bertinotti no? così fottutamente figo con i suoi occhiali da lettura e quella erre moscia buttata lì..
> 
> ...


In effetti i rom non sono deboli, governano il mondo da una roulotte. Tra essere il e l'anti non c'è tanta differenza. Sei sempre così categorica con le persone? Certo dividere in categorie è più facile che interrogarsi su come poter vivere tutti bene e in pace. Mettiamo un muro e via, e se siamo furbi lo facciamo costruire pure a loro.


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Da me è pieno di rom...ma non c'è  razzismo : tutti si mandano a fanculo alla pari,greci e rom...


boh.  io per lavoro il centronord lo giro parecchio.  e campi zingari più o meno irregolari li ho visti quasi dappertutto.

e l'insofferenza verso di loro è sempre stata trasversale.


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh si, è brutto quando entri in banca fai la fila e li fanno passare avanti a te. Poi li senti che il direttore li accoglie a braccia aperte e gli offre mutui a tassi favolosi, che se io chiedo una riduzione piccola delle commissioni mi chiedono i documenti, ci sputano dentro, e mi cacciano fuori in malo modo. Poi non si integrano quei bastardi, morissero tutti.
> 
> Aprite le finestre in Val padana, che altrimenti la nebbia non se ne va.



è la prima cosa che ti viene in mente la fila in banca??

si parlava dei campi nomadi, nati per offrire un posto dignitoso a popolazioni nomadi, che invece ci stazionano da ANNI...diventati quindi un modo per impedire l'integrazione


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*free*



free ha detto:


> è la prima cosa che ti viene in mente la fila in banca??
> 
> si parlava dei campi nomadi, nati per offrire un posto dignitoso a popolazioni nomadi, che invece ci stazionano da ANNI...diventati quindi un modo per impedire l'integrazione



Rispetto per il mio nuovo mito:zod.Non importa quello che scrive,HA RAGIONE LUI.


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rispetto per il mio nuovo mito:zod.Non importa quello che scrive,HA RAGIONE LUI.



giusto, mettiamo anche le banche nomadi, problema risolto


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> giusto, mettiamo anche le banche nomadi, problema risolto



Se zod scrive che è giusto così,è GIUSTO COSì!


----------



## Zod (6 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> è la prima cosa che ti viene in mente la fila in banca??
> 
> si parlava dei campi nomadi, nati per offrire un posto dignitoso a popolazioni nomadi, che invece ci stazionano da ANNI...diventati quindi un modo per impedire l'integrazione


Se non sei economicamente affidabile fai ben poco. Lo dimostrano coloro che per la crisi hanno perso lavoro, casa e sono finiti in strada.  Non è detto che per tutti questo sia un modello valido in cui integrarsi. Integrazione poi non deve essere assimilazione. Non è bianco e nero che diventano grigio, ma bianco e nero che vivono pacificamente rispettandosi a vicenda.


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Se non sei economicamente affidabile fai ben poco. Lo dimostrano coloro che per la crisi hanno perso lavoro, casa e sono finiti in strada.  Non è detto che per tutti questo sia un modello valido in cui integrarsi. Integrazione poi non deve essere assimilazione. Non è bianco e nero che diventano grigio, ma bianco e nero che vivono pacificamente rispettandosi a vicenda.


il rispetto reciproco prevede anche il rispetto delle leggi, o sbaglio?


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> In effetti i rom non sono deboli, governano il mondo da una roulotte. Tra essere il e l'anti non c'è tanta differenza. *Sei sempre così categorica con le persone*? *Certo dividere in categorie* è più facile che interrogarsi su come poter vivere tutti bene e in pace. Mettiamo un muro e via, e se siamo furbi lo facciamo costruire pure a loro.


:rotfl::rotfl: il mio intervento riguarda i radical chic dell'alta borghesia romana che si professano paladini dei poveri, autodefinendosi "di sinistra". Non ho detto 1 parola riguardo i ROM. Per quel che concerne il mio essere categorica nei giudizi, lo sono sempre quando so di cosa parlo. E di radical chic di sinistra ne ho pieno il circondario, quindi sì.

per tutto il resto, io sono sempre con oscuro, oscuro dice che sei il suo mito, quindi sei anche il mio.


----------



## Zod (6 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> il rispetto reciproco prevede anche il rispetto delle leggi, o sbaglio?


Ovvio. Rispetto delle leggi attuali e compartecipazione alla definizione delle leggi di domani.


----------



## Zod (6 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: il mio intervento riguarda i radical chic dell'alta borghesia romana che si professano paladini dei poveri, autodefinendosi "di sinistra". Non ho detto 1 parola riguardo i ROM. Per quel che concerne il mio essere categorica nei giudizi, lo sono sempre quando so di cosa parlo. E di radical chic di sinistra ne ho pieno il circondario, quindi sì.
> 
> per tutto il resto, io sono sempre con oscuro, oscuro dice che sei il suo mito, quindi sei anche il mio.


Hai detto di essere della sinistra vera, quella che sta con i deboli, quindi sei dalla parte dei rom giusto?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: il mio intervento riguarda i radical chic dell'alta borghesia romana che si professano paladini dei poveri, autodefinendosi "di sinistra". Non ho detto 1 parola riguardo i ROM. Per quel che concerne il mio essere categorica nei giudizi, lo sono sempre quando so di cosa parlo. E di radical chic di sinistra ne ho pieno il circondario, quindi sì.
> 
> per tutto il resto, io sono sempre con oscuro, oscuro dice che sei il suo mito, quindi sei anche il mio.



A te piacciono i guai vero?


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Hai detto di essere della sinistra vera, quella che sta con i deboli, quindi sei dalla parte dei rom giusto?


Sono dalla parte della filippina uccisa. Quella che tornava a casa alle 20.30 da lavoro e prendeva il 46, e se stai a Battistini e prendi il 46 per tornare a casa di certo non vivi al Coppedè. 

Scusa, immagino tu non sia di Roma quindi non capisci i riferimenti.

Comunque. Sono dalla parte di chi ci rimette, di chi non viene risarcito, di chi muore senza motivo. Sono dalla parte del mio amico di cui non faccio il nome che è stato aggredito e picchiato da 4 ragazzi mentre tornava a casa a Primavallae (NOTA BENE, ragazzi, non ti dico di che etnia). L'hanno derubato, e mandato all'ospedale. La polizia, quando ha sporto denuncia, ha risposto "eh vabbè, e che je famo, e chi li acchiappa". ecco io sono dalla parte di chi subisce un torto.

non di quelli che hanno intestate 20 macchine senza motivo e che vanno a 180 all'ora sulla Mattia Battistini, con chissà chi o cosa in macchina. Come non sono dalla parte dell'italianissimo figlio di papà che ha investito e ucciso a 200 al'ora una coppia in motorino all'incrocio di viale regina margherita. Veniva dia parioli, aveva una bmw e stava strafatto di cocco.


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te piacciono i guai vero?


"il pericolo è il mio mestiere" cit.


----------



## Zod (6 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Sono dalla parte della filippina uccisa. Quella che tornava a casa alle 20.30 da lavoro e prendeva il 46, e se stai a Battistini e prendi il 46 per tornare a casa di certo non vivi al Coppedè.
> 
> Scusa, immagino tu non sia di Roma quindi non capisci i riferimenti.
> 
> ...


Allora avevo male interpretato, ti faccio le mie scuse. A prescindere dall'etnia o dal'appartanenza ad una determinata "casta" sociale, chi commette un reato deve essere punito, senza criminalizzare l'intera etnia o "casta". 

Sulla questione dell'omicidio stradale l'argomento è molto complesso. La legge non punisce le conseguenze di un reato, ma la pericolosità sociale che esso dimostra. Uccidere con premeditazione, e uccidere in un incidente, portano allo stesso risultato, ma è diversa l'indole di chi provoca il fatto. Se si stabilisce che chi ubriaco alla guida uccide delle persone debba andare in galera, allora deve andare in galera anche chi viene fermato e al controllo risulta ubriaco. È un argomento molto controverso a cui è difficile trovare una soluzione.


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Allora avevo male interpretato, ti faccio le mie scuse. A prescindere dall'etnia o dal'appartanenza ad una determinata "casta" sociale, chi commette un reato deve essere punito, senza criminalizzare l'intera etnia o "casta".
> 
> Sulla questione dell'omicidio stradale l'argomento è molto complesso. La legge non punisce le conseguenze di un reato, ma la pericolosità sociale che esso dimostra. Uccidere con premeditazione, e uccidere in un incidente, portano allo stesso risultato, ma è diversa l'indole di chi provoca il fatto. Se si stabilisce che chi ubriaco alla guida uccide delle persone debba andare in galera, allora deve andare in galera anche chi viene fermato e al controllo risulta ubriaco. È un argomento molto controverso a cui è difficile trovare una soluzione.


Sulla prima parte del tuo messaggio: ti ringrazio per le scuse, era esattamente quello il senso di tutto il mio discorso. 

Sulla seconda parte del messaggio: la questione e' molto complicata, perchè "l'omicidio stradale" non esiste.esiste l'omicidio colposo e il preterintenzionale, come hai giustamente espresso ma il problema e': se io tizia X torno a casa che so, dalla cena di ieri, ho bevuto 1 bicchiere di vino bianco e 1 amaro, ma ho fatto le 2, sono stanchissimo, mi viene un colpo di sonno, investo una persona e la uccido. Mi fanno l'alcool test e risulto positivo. Ok
Se io tizio Y sto su una strada a 180 all'ora, mi prova a fermare una volante, nn mi fermo al blocco perche' a) sono ubriaco e fatto come una zampogna b) la macchina e' di dubbia origine c) non ho la patente d) non si sa CHI O COSA porto in auto, e investo una persona e la uccido. Possiamo parlare di "colposo?"

ci sarà un filo di differenza? Anche se il risultato e' il medesimo.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte del tuo messaggio: ti ringrazio per le scuse, era esattamente quello il senso di tutto il mio discorso.
> 
> Sulla seconda parte del messaggio: la questione e' molto complicata, perchè "l'omicidio stradale" non esiste.esiste l'omicidio colposo e il preterintenzionale, come hai giustamente espresso ma il problema e': se io tizia X torno a casa che so, dalla cena di ieri, ho bevuto 1 bicchiere di vino bianco e 1 amaro, ma ho fatto le 2, sono stanchissimo, mi viene un colpo di sonno, investo una persona e la uccido. Mi fanno l'alcool test e risulto positivo. Ok
> Se io tizio Y sto su una strada a 180 all'ora, mi prova a fermare una volante, nn mi fermo al blocco perche' a) sono ubriaco e fatto come una zampogna b) la macchina e' di dubbia origine c) non ho la patente d) non si sa CHI O COSA porto in auto, e investo una persona e la uccido. Possiamo parlare di "colposo?"
> ...



Ricordo bene...!Nella macchina che ha ucciso quei ragazzi c'era la figlia di Bruno giordano....!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Sono dalla parte della filippina uccisa. Quella che tornava a casa alle 20.30 da lavoro e prendeva il 46, e se stai a Battistini e prendi il 46 per tornare a casa di certo non vivi al Coppedè.
> 
> Scusa, immagino tu non sia di Roma quindi non capisci i riferimenti.
> 
> ...


Condivido. Ma come parlate a Roma?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Condivido. Ma come parlate a Roma?


romano.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> romano.:rotfl:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Condivido. Ma come parlate a Roma?


RomaNACCIO ahahah!


----------



## Zod (6 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte del tuo messaggio: ti ringrazio per le scuse, era esattamente quello il senso di tutto il mio discorso.
> 
> Sulla seconda parte del messaggio: la questione e' molto complicata, perchè "l'omicidio stradale" non esiste.esiste l'omicidio colposo e il preterintenzionale, come hai giustamente espresso ma il problema e': se io tizia X torno a casa che so, dalla cena di ieri, ho bevuto 1 bicchiere di vino bianco e 1 amaro, ma ho fatto le 2, sono stanchissimo, mi viene un colpo di sonno, investo una persona e la uccido. Mi fanno l'alcool test e risulto positivo. Ok
> Se io tizio Y sto su una strada a 180 all'ora, mi prova a fermare una volante, nn mi fermo al blocco perche' a) sono ubriaco e fatto come una zampogna b) la macchina e' di dubbia origine c) non ho la patente d) non si sa CHI O COSA porto in auto, e investo una persona e la uccido. Possiamo parlare di "colposo?"
> ...


Tutti gli omicidi avvenuti per incidente sono colposi. Potrebbe invece essere introdotta una norma tipo quella per gli incidenti sul lavoro, dove il responsabile viene punito se la vittima non indossava o non rispettava le regole sulla sicurezza. Se mi metto alla guida ubriaco e mi fermano pago la multa e mi ritirano la patente.  Se da ubriaco creo un incidente le vittime sono risarcite dall'assicurazione. Se non sono assicurato ne rispondo in prima persona finché vivo. Ed è quello che avviene attualmente a quanto mi risulta.


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Tutti gli omicidi avvenuti per incidente sono colposi. Potrebbe invece essere introdotta una norma tipo quella per gli incidenti sul lavoro, dove il responsabile viene punito se la vittima non indossava o non rispettava le regole sulla sicurezza. Se mi metto alla guida ubriaco e mi fermano pago la multa e mi ritirano la patente.  Se da ubriaco creo un incidente le vittime sono risarcite dall'assicurazione. Se non sono assicurato ne rispondo in prima persona finché vivo. Ed è quello che avviene attualmente a quanto mi risulta.


in realtà qualcosa già c'è: actio libera in causa, cioè chi si ubriaca o si droga apposta per commettere il reato X, risponde anche del reato X (e non è non punibile perchè incapace)
nel caso della guida senza patente, posto che la patente non è un documento inutile ma viene rilasciata dopo aver accertato che si conosce il codice della strada, e posto altresì che guidare un qualsiasi mezzo presenta in modo intrinseco elementi di pericolosità, secondo me è chiaro che chi si mette alla guida ubriaco o altro senza patente non sta semplicemente utilizzando un mezzo di trasporto, bensì sta immettendo apposta pericolo nella circolazione stradale
per chi invece ha la patente, peggio ancora: guidare in stato di ebbrezza etc. è proprio vietato, quindi se provoca un incidente, ne ha accettato il rischio


----------



## Zod (6 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> in realtà qualcosa già c'è: actio libera in causa, cioè chi si ubriaca o si droga apposta per commettere il reato X, risponde anche del reato X (e non è non punibile perchè incapace)
> nel caso della guida senza patente, posto che la patente non è un documento inutile ma viene rilasciata dopo aver accertato che si conosce il codice della strada, e posto altresì che guidare un qualsiasi mezzo presenta in modo intrinseco elementi di pericolosità, secondo me è chiaro che chi si mette alla guida ubriaco o altro senza patente non sta semplicemente utilizzando un mezzo di trasporto, bensì sta immettendo apposta pericolo nella circolazione stradale
> per chi invece ha la patente, peggio ancora: guidare in stato di ebbrezza etc. è proprio vietato, quindi se provoca un incidente, ne ha accettato il rischio


Infatti. L'unico modo è proprio definire che chi guida ubriaco accetta e paga le eventuali conseguenze. Quindi una pena base comune per chi guida in stato di ebrezza, più una pena per chi crea danni. Se mi fermano e sono ubriaco pago multa e ritiro patente, se commetto omicidio oltre a multa e ritiro patente pago anche il danno. Ma se sono assicurato lo fa l'assicurazione, al netto di rivalse che in genere non superano i 5000 Euro. A conti fatti le leggi giá ci sono e vengono applicate. Se uno non è assicurato penso intervenga il fondo vittime della strada, e il responsabile risponde comunque del mancato risarcimento stabilito dal giudice finchè vive, per tutto ciò che possiede e possederà. A conti fatti è la solita cavalcata del politico di turno per guadagnare un po' di voti. La nostra costituzione e le nostre leggi non sono poi così vecchie come vogliono farci credere. Noi italiani ad ogni stronzata solleviamo un polverone e ci autosputtaniamo in tutto il mondo, quando il resto dei paesi preferisce tenere tutto nascosto e non fa trapelare nulla.


----------



## free (7 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Infatti. L'unico modo è proprio definire che chi guida ubriaco accetta e paga le eventuali conseguenze. Quindi una pena base comune per chi guida in stato di ebrezza, più una pena per chi crea danni. Se mi fermano e sono ubriaco pago multa e ritiro patente, se commetto omicidio oltre a multa e ritiro patente pago anche il danno. Ma se sono assicurato lo fa l'assicurazione, al netto di rivalse che in genere non superano i 5000 Euro. A conti fatti le leggi giá ci sono e vengono applicate. Se uno non è assicurato penso intervenga il fondo vittime della strada, e il responsabile risponde comunque del mancato risarcimento stabilito dal giudice finchè vive, per tutto ciò che possiede e possederà. A conti fatti è la solita cavalcata del politico di turno per guadagnare un po' di voti. La nostra costituzione e le nostre leggi non sono poi così vecchie come vogliono farci credere. Noi italiani ad ogni stronzata solleviamo un polverone e ci autosputtaniamo in tutto il mondo, quando il resto dei paesi preferisce tenere tutto nascosto e non fa trapelare nulla.


non è proprio così
nel nostro diritto penale i reati possono essere sia dolosi che colposi che preterintenzionali, l'incidente stradale è un caso tipico di reato colposo, e attualmente si spinge per arrivare a stabilire che in caso di guida in stato di ebrezza ci sia almeno dolo eventuale o preterintenzionale, cioè la consapevolezza che il reato x sia una conseguenza possibile, il che ovviamente aumenterebbe la pena edittale
il risarcimento del danno per fatto illecito (tutti i reati ovviamente sono anche fatti illeciti) invece è già quantificabile almeno in modo provvisorio (riconoscimento della provvisionale) in sede penale, quindi mi pare si possa affermare che non cambierebbe in caso di nuova legge


----------



## feather (7 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono appena stata nella sede centrale della mia azienda. ero andata a votare per l'elezione dei rappresentanti sindacali della suddetta.


Ma a cosa servono i sindacati? 
In generale dico.

Se hai degli skills che valgono e il tuo datore di lavoro ti tratta di merda, te ne vai a lavorare per qualcuno che ti tratta meglio.
Il sindacato che ruolo dovrebbe avere in questo meccanismo?
Se è per proteggerti dal "consociativismo delle altre sfere" come lo chiama Perplesso, direi che non serve a un cazzo.
Se lo scopo è un altro mi sfugge quale sia. Qualcuno mi spiega in parole semplici?


----------



## Zod (7 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> non è proprio così
> nel nostro diritto penale i reati possono essere sia dolosi che colposi che preterintenzionali, l'incidente stradale è un caso tipico di reato colposo, e attualmente si spinge per arrivare a stabilire che in caso di guida in stato di ebrezza ci sia almeno dolo eventuale o preterintenzionale, cioè la consapevolezza che il reato x sia una conseguenza possibile, il che ovviamente aumenterebbe la pena edittale
> il risarcimento del danno per fatto illecito (tutti i reati ovviamente sono anche fatti illeciti) invece è già quantificabile almeno in modo provvisorio (riconoscimento della provvisionale) in sede penale, quindi mi pare si possa affermare che non cambierebbe in caso di nuova legge


Ma dal momento che le legge punisce le intenzioni e non le conseguenze, ciò che vale per chi investe e uccide in stato di ebrezza deve valere anche per chi viene fermato solo per un controllo e risulta positivo all'alcol test.


----------



## Zod (7 Giugno 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma a cosa servono i sindacati?
> In generale dico.
> 
> Se hai degli skills che valgono e il tuo datore di lavoro ti tratta di merda, te ne vai a lavorare per qualcuno che ti tratta meglio.
> ...


La funzione dei sindacati è quella della contrattazione sui contratti di lavoro collettivi e integrativi, nonché la tutela dei lavoratori dai licenziamenti discriminatori e dai comportamenti illeciti dell'azienda.


----------



## free (7 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma dal momento che le legge punisce le intenzioni e non le conseguenze, ciò che vale per chi investe e uccide in stato di ebrezza deve valere anche per chi viene fermato solo per un controllo e risulta positivo all'alcol test.


temo di non aver capito cosa vuoi dire...comunque nel nostro diritto esistono anche i reati di pericolo, in cui appunto la soglia di punibilità viene abbassata al solo rischio, il mettere a rischio è già da solo un reato (ad es. pericolo di incendio), tuttavia mi sembra molto diverso il percorso che si sta tentando di fare introducendo il reato di omicidio stradale, in cui l'omicidio, purtroppo, ci "deve" essere: in mancanza, rimarrebbe solo la guida in stato di ebrezza (o anche tentativo, lesioni, danneggiamenti, chissà...bisognerebbe leggere bene il disegno di legge in relazione alle fattispecie pratiche che potrebbero di volta in volta presentarsi)


----------



## Zod (7 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> temo di non aver capito cosa vuoi dire...comunque nel nostro diritto esistono anche i reati di pericolo, in cui appunto la soglia di punibilità viene abbassata al solo rischio, il mettere a rischio è già da solo un reato (ad es. pericolo di incendio), tuttavia mi sembra molto diverso il percorso che si sta tentando di fare introducendo il reato di omicidio stradale, in cui l'omicidio, purtroppo, ci "deve" essere: in mancanza, rimarrebbe solo la guida in stato di ebrezza (o anche tentativo, lesioni, danneggiamenti, chissà...bisognerebbe leggere bene il disegno di legge in relazione alle fattispecie pratiche che potrebbero di volta in volta presentarsi)


Quello che sto dicendo è che se di due guidatori ubriachi uno ha un incidente mortale e l'altro no, è solo per caso, non c'entra la volontà. Quindi sia quello che causa l'incidente mortale, sia quello che viene solo fermato per un controllo, devono pagare entrambi la stessa pena. Ed è difficile pensare che se fermano un ragazzo di 23 anni appena uscito da una festa di laurea con 2 bicchieri di troppo lo mandino in galera. Questo è un principio di derivazione costituzionale, la sfiga non è punibile.

Che causi l'incidente mortale o meno, l'indole è la medesima, il resto è accidentale, ed è a carico dell'assicurazione (salvo piccole rivalse).


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> temo di non aver capito cosa vuoi dire...comunque nel nostro diritto esistono anche i reati di pericolo, in cui appunto la soglia di punibilità viene abbassata al solo rischio, il mettere a rischio è già da solo un reato (ad es. pericolo di incendio), tuttavia mi sembra molto diverso il percorso che si sta tentando di fare introducendo il reato di omicidio stradale, in cui l'omicidio, purtroppo, ci "deve" essere: in mancanza, rimarrebbe solo la guida in stato di ebrezza (o anche tentativo, lesioni, danneggiamenti, chissà...bisognerebbe leggere bene il disegno di legge in relazione alle fattispecie pratiche che potrebbero di volta in volta presentarsi)



Ma sì è il solito meccanismo di dare un rilievo sproporzionato a un fatto di cronaca o ad alcuni per poi fare una legge che apparirà risolutiva, come se non fossero mai esistite prima leggi in merito.
Non so quale legge potrebbe evitare che delle persone si ubriachino e guidino ubriache.
Soprattutto se la cultura dello sballo è tanto diffusa.


----------



## free (7 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Quello che sto dicendo è che se di due guidatori ubriachi uno ha un incidente mortale e l'altro no, è solo per caso, non c'entra la volontà. Quindi sia quello che causa l'incidente mortale, sia quello che viene solo fermato per un controllo, devono pagare entrambi la stessa pena. Ed è difficile pensare che se fermano un ragazzo di 23 anni appena uscito da una festa di laurea con 2 bicchieri di troppo lo mandino in galera. Questo è un principio di derivazione costituzionale, la sfiga non è punibile.
> 
> Che causi l'incidente mortale o meno, l'indole è la medesima, il resto è accidentale, ed è a carico dell'assicurazione (salvo piccole rivalse).



però allora così dicendo si rimane nella colpa, e non si considera il dolo (eventuale), quindi niente omicidio stradale

l'assicurazione non copre i danni derivanti da guida in stato di ebbrezza, a meno che l'assicurato non abbia sottoscritto e pagato la relativa clausola specifica, che io sappia


----------



## free (7 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sì è il solito meccanismo di dare un rilievo sproporzionato a un fatto di cronaca o ad alcuni per poi fare una legge che apparirà risolutiva, come se non fossero mai esistite prima leggi in merito.
> *Non so quale legge potrebbe evitare che delle persone si ubriachino e guidino ubriache.*
> Soprattutto se la cultura dello sballo è tanto diffusa.


secondo me non la legge, ma i controlli a tappeto: ora invece i controlli sono percepiti come una sorta di sfiga, quindi il concetto purtroppo sarebbe che si può guidare ubriachi ma se ti fermano sono guai


----------



## Zod (7 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> però allora così dicendo si rimane nella colpa, e non si considera il dolo (eventuale), quindi niente omicidio stradale
> 
> l'assicurazione non copre i danni derivanti da guida in stato di ebbrezza, a meno che l'assicurato non abbia sottoscritto e pagato la relativa clausola specifica, che io sappia


L'assicurazione copre sempre e comunque la parte lesa, ma può rivalersi sul cliente per un massimale che in genere non supera i 5000 Euro salvo clausola di salvaguardia. Il problema è quando non c'è l'assicurazione dietro e il guidatore ubriaco è nulla tenente.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me non la legge, ma i controlli a tappeto: ora invece i controlli sono percepiti come una sorta di sfiga, quindi il concetto purtroppo sarebbe che si può guidare ubriachi ma se ti fermano sono guai


E un clima culturale che considera inaccettabile guidare dopo aver bevuto.


----------



## free (7 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> L'assicurazione copre sempre e comunque la parte lesa, ma può rivalersi sul cliente per un massimale che in genere non supera i 5000 Euro salvo clausola di salvaguardia. Il problema è quando non c'è l'assicurazione dietro e il guidatore ubriaco è nulla tenente.


mi sembra poco € 5000...non saprei, non ho mai approfondito 
per il resto c'è il fondo vittime della strada, che paghiamo tutti noi assicurati (è la solita tecnica di chiedere più soldi per chi non paga a chi già paga, come per le tasse)


----------



## Zod (7 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> mi sembra poco € 5000...non saprei, non ho mai approfondito
> per il resto c'è il fondo vittime della strada, che paghiamo tutti noi assicurati (è la solita tecnica di chiedere più soldi per chi non paga a chi già paga, come per le tasse)


http://www.6sicuro.it/blog-assicurazioni/rc-auto-clausole-di-rivalsa

Qui si fa un po' di chiarezza. In realtà esistono anche casi di rivalsa totale, come la guida senza patente, in cui l'assicurazione paga la parte lesa e poi fa causa al cliente per il reintegro totale delle somme erogate.


----------

